# Oyster knives made from Random woods(pic heavy)



## SoberBrent

Since I started making knvies about a year ago here is a small sample of what Ive made in 2013. It all started with me not satisfied with store bought knives. Since I shuck oysters for a side job Im always trying to find the right handle,blade combo.
Also started selling these for $25-$35 depending on wood.(all knives are tested by opening one sack(110#) before being sold.)
Oldest to newest.

First one before I bought a lathe. made from an oak dowel from lowes.


4 knives made after I bought a lathe.
two mesquite, one poplar, and one oak.


Two lathe turned cedar knives. Oak unfinished handle next to them.


Two oak handled knives with the cedar from the above pic.

pair of hinge knives made from Jatoba(Brazilian cherry).


Oak handle with Thin blade(snapped after 19 sacks opened. too thin)
Second is poor quality pic.



Stainless Knife made for myself. Oak knife from the above pic
Made from a hollow SS ball for handrails.(really heavy)

More to come.


----------



## SoberBrent

X-MAS tree handle. Stupid Idea chucking a piece of x-mas tree in a lathe.Tree sap went everywhere!


Another X-mas tree knife.


Jatoba(brazilian cherry) with brass band. Unfinished. needs an edge put on.


Cedar knife. Nothing special.


will be making more weekly.


----------



## Wado

What are you using for the blades? Old crosscut saws are the best but I know some guys buy cheap scissors and make blades out of them. I have some Garapa (Brazilian Ash) but it's only one inch thick, guess you could glue it together. That stuff is beyond hard. Also some white ash.


----------



## bill

Looks like a good design to pop them open.

Is the finish your using make them slippery?


----------



## SoberBrent

Im finishing them with clear lacquer for now. I tried poly-urethane but it took hours to dry.

I dont fully coat them where its slick. theres still some pores to grip. If you hand sweats wipe it on your shirt/pants and you can really grab the knob then.

I have been using 10" table saw blades and recently come across a 6ft crosscut saw.

One thing I figured out about the table saw blades is make sure they dont have the carbide teeth. I dont think they heat treat the center like they would one with steel teeth.

Made one from a carbide sawblade and went to test the flex. It would flex but it didnt spring back like the all steel blades.


----------



## 3192

"*I have been using 10" table saw blades *"
How are you cutting them into knife blanks??


----------



## SoberBrent

galvbay said:


> "*I have been using 10" table saw blades *"
> How are you cutting them into knife blanks??


4 inch angle grinder with a cut off wheel. I only cut maybe an inch before cooling with water so I don't lose the temper. Very time consuming.


----------



## SoberBrent

cypress and brass.


Basic Pine 


Walnut


Eastern Red Cedar. stunning.


Walnut and two Eastern Red Cedar.


Walnut and brass. Might be my new personal knife. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## bill

You would be dangerous in Prison LOL

SoberBrent aka ShankMaster

The red ceder is beautiful


----------



## SoberBrent

bill said:


> You would be dangerous in Prison LOL
> 
> SoberBrent aka ShankMaster
> 
> The red ceder is beautiful


I thought about selling these on Ebay, But half of the people bidding wouldn't know what an oyster is. I guess it would be considered a "letter opener".

Kinda curious as to what people would pay for these.


----------



## bill

I would not waste time selling on ebay. The fees will eat up everything and might even end up costing you more.

You could try Esty
http://www.etsy.com/


----------



## SoberBrent

slight update.

Not wood but, I thought id add it anyway.


----------



## JFolm

Have you considered using a port a band? That would make it a cold cut and would be faster than a grinder.


----------



## SoberBrent

JFolm said:


> Have you considered using a port a band? That would make it a cold cut and would be faster than a grinder.


Ive tried it and it pulled all the teeth off the band. h:


----------



## SoberBrent

finally some warmer weather I can work for a day until the next cold front.

Walnut


----------



## glennkoks

Those are great looking oyster knives. How much do you charge? If you are trying to sell them I would make a trip down to San Leon. Try Hillman's, Misho's and Johnny's oyster shucking houses. In Matagorda there is Buddy's. Some of the Shuckers would pay for those I am sure.


----------



## glennkoks

I sell hundreds of crab traps and perch traps on Ebay. It's a great business medium. Just make sure you figure out the costs (packaging, shipping, fees) etc and figure that into your price. A crab trap I sell for 35.00 on 2Cool or Craigslist picked up at my house sells for 35.00. It's 50.00 plus shipping (about 75.00) on Ebay to cover the fees. It cost much more but the cost is passed on to the consumer. If someone likes your knives on Ebay they will pay.


----------



## SoberBrent

glennkoks said:


> Those are great looking oyster knives. How much do you charge? If you are trying to sell them I would make a trip down to San Leon. Try Hillman's, Misho's and Johnny's oyster shucking houses. In Matagorda there is Buddy's. Some of the Shuckers would pay for those I am sure.


I havent really tried to sell them. I mostly do this for a hobby, and only sell them to local friends or any other locals that ask about them.


----------



## glennkoks

It may be a profitable hobby


----------



## SoberBrent

Cedar knife nicknamed "ArrowHead"


Cedar N Copper


----------



## SoberBrent

Eastern Red Cedars


Maple Made for "hinging" oysters.


Another maple


Two made from Sweet Gum


Have a Black Palm drying really beautiful, But very HARD to turn even with sharp tools.


----------



## SoberBrent

Black Palm. The hardest wood Ive ever turned.


----------

